# 1 meal a day



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone feed their chi one meal a day? I've been recommended by the vet to do this but think it's a bit extreme?
It's only recommended because he currently eats his poo. I'm trying a different approach and to do crate training but reducing feed also seems a bit odd. So second opinion is needed please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

No. Twice is more natural for dogs and better for their health overall. Bloat is a major concern with large breeds who eat big meals once a day, and I don't think it's great for small breeds either.

I personally will not feed only once. 

That said, my childhood dog only ate once a day her entire life and did fine.


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm not a vet, but I'm not sure how 1 meal a day is supposed to discourage eating poo. Mine is 6lbs and I doubt he could even eat an entire days worth of food at once!

I have heard that is usually the result of a diet insufficiency like potassium or minerals. Sweet potato and banana are high in potassium and other minerals.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

He didn't put it down to diet insufficiency as he doesn't eat others or his whilst out on walks.
I do give him banana every now and then but still eats his poo so I think it's him either being "tidy" or boredom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

hmm, I know of a few puppies that used to do it but outgrew it (with some guidance!) so maybe it could just be an age thing? Has he always done it or just recently?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

These little dogs eat so little and are high energy, that IMO one meal just isn't enough. I use to free feed with my first chi, but I feed twice a day with my current one. I've heard pineapple juice will stop the poo eating.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Dogs eat poop for one reason: they like the taste. It is like caviar to them. There are many 'ideas' for why dogs do this, but the bottom line is they like it. Mine eat goose poop, rabbit poop, cat poop, and any other critter that comes along. Good luck on trying to stop it. There are some diet supplements that you can try. Forbid is one. You mix it in their food, and it is supposed to make their own poop taste bad.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I also feed my chi's twice a day. Breakfast is 1/8th of a cup of grain-free kibble, and then they get a little bit (1/4 of a slice) of cheese at noon. Bedtime they get 6-7 mixed treats.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

If it's just HIS poo, a simple dietary supplement will stop it. Any pet store will carry one. It makes their poo taste simply horrid and they want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Momo said:


> hmm, I know of a few puppies that used to do it but outgrew it (with some guidance!) so maybe it could just be an age thing? Has he always done it or just recently?




It is just recently.

He did say about supplements but said he doesn't advise them and have tried pineapple and didn't work, he just played with it instead and hid it under his blanket.

I don't like the crate though. I prefer freedom around the lounge and kitchen. Will see if I can get use to it and toilet train without using peepads in the flat. Luckily got the weekend to do this!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

But yes, I definitely won't be feeding him 1 meal a day! I thought that was crazy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

